# [EVDL] Factory ford ranger conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://southtownelanes.com/ranger_ev_private_pages.html 


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Steve Clunn
Sent: Thursday, June 28, 2012 4:43 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Factory ford ranger conversion

I may have a chance to work on one of the factory ford ranger
conversions , the one's with the ac drive and paddle charger . There was
a web site with info on people up grading the battery packs and other
things , does anybody know web site for this .

--
Steve & Audrey
772-971-0533
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Steve-
Brian Hall at Thunderstruck has done several of these-e-mail him at
[email protected]
Michael B



> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I may have a chance to work on one of the factory ford ranger
> > conversions , the one's with the ac drive and paddle charger . There
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Some hopefully helpful links:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/ranger-ev/
Production Ranger EV drivers yak here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Ranger_%28North_America%29#Electric_Ranger
Electric Ranger Main article: Ford Ranger EV
The Ford Ranger EV was a battery electric vehicle produced by Ford Motor
Company; it was produced from 1998 to 2002. The chassis of the
four-wheel drive model was used, but the Ranger EV was strictly a
rear-wheel drive vehicle. Unlike other versions, the EV was designed
with an independent rear suspension (with de Dion tube). 1998 models
employed lead-acid batteries while subsequent models used Nickel metal
hydride (NiMH) batteries.
The Ranger EV is largely indistinguishable from a standard Ranger except
for its grille. On EV models, a door for a charging port is located on
the right third of the grille.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Ranger_EV
Ford Ranger EV


Some gleaned data:
Vehicle Model Years 1998 thru 2001
Body Style Styleside, Regular Cab Pick-Up
Wheelbase Short Wheelbase 111.4 inch
Payload 700 lb PbA, 1154 lb NiMH
Dimensions Same as Gasoline-Powered Ranger

Performance
0-50 Mph 12.5 sec PbA, 10.3 sec NiMH
Top Speed 75 mph
Range 58 miles PbA, 74 miles NiMH

Powertrain
Motor High-Efficiency, 3-Phase AC Induction
Horsepower 90 hp
Transaxle Single-Speed Constant-Ratio
Drive Wheels Rear
Gear Ratio 12.518:1

Equipment
Dual Air Bags
Electro-Hydraulic Power Steering
Regenerative Braking
4-Wheel ABS
Aluminum Wheels
Low Rolling Resistance Tires
Air Conditioning


IMO get in contact with the Production Ranger EV drivers on their group.
This Production EV had a unique rear axle/AC motor assembly. It did not
use an inductive paddle, instead it and the Honda EV+ used the Avcon
conductive coupler
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avcon

Like today's J1772, it is capable of providing 208-240VAC 32A (6.6kW).

If I owned one today, once the EV was up and working well, I would focus
on yanking and upgrading the on-board charger and its front Avcon
coupler to be a J1772 EVSE compatible. I would also add a 5-15 male
inlet connected to a second on-board charger for Level-1 charging only.
This would be the emergency or long-extended period charging connection
to keep whatever pack chemistry you had from bricking.

The gen1 had a low-range PbSO4 pack, and the gen2 had a NiMH pack. For
specific/hairy battery issues The group may reference you to Kitty
Rodden.
http://www.batterymd.com/electricservices.html
(see image at the bottom of the page)


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Steve Clunn wrote:
> > I may have a chance to work on one of the factory ford ranger
> > conversions , the one's with the ac drive and paddle charger . There
> > was a web site with info on people up grading the battery packs and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If it has an AVCON then all you need to do is install a
J1772 style inlet, no?
The communication protocol between EVSE and car is identical
between AVCON and J1772, IIRC. 
I have seen pics of upgraded AVCON equipment by simply
replacing the connector - even the wire colors in the cord
are the same...

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bruce EVangel Parmenter
Sent: Thursday, June 28, 2012 6:47 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Factory ford ranger conversion

Some hopefully helpful links:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/ranger-ev/
Production Ranger EV drivers yak here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Ranger_%28North_America%29#Electric_Ra
nger
Electric Ranger Main article: Ford Ranger EV The Ford Ranger EV was a
battery electric vehicle produced by Ford Motor Company; it was produced
from 1998 to 2002. The chassis of the four-wheel drive model was used,
but the Ranger EV was strictly a rear-wheel drive vehicle. Unlike other
versions, the EV was designed with an independent rear suspension (with
de Dion tube). 1998 models employed lead-acid batteries while subsequent
models used Nickel metal hydride (NiMH) batteries.
The Ranger EV is largely indistinguishable from a standard Ranger except
for its grille. On EV models, a door for a charging port is located on
the right third of the grille.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Ranger_EV
Ford Ranger EV


Some gleaned data:
Vehicle Model Years 1998 thru 2001
Body Style Styleside, Regular Cab Pick-Up Wheelbase Short Wheelbase
111.4 inch Payload 700 lb PbA, 1154 lb NiMH Dimensions Same as
Gasoline-Powered Ranger

Performance
0-50 Mph 12.5 sec PbA, 10.3 sec NiMH
Top Speed 75 mph
Range 58 miles PbA, 74 miles NiMH

Powertrain
Motor High-Efficiency, 3-Phase AC Induction Horsepower 90 hp Transaxle
Single-Speed Constant-Ratio Drive Wheels Rear Gear Ratio 12.518:1

Equipment
Dual Air Bags
Electro-Hydraulic Power Steering
Regenerative Braking
4-Wheel ABS
Aluminum Wheels
Low Rolling Resistance Tires
Air Conditioning


IMO get in contact with the Production Ranger EV drivers on their group.
This Production EV had a unique rear axle/AC motor assembly. It did not
use an inductive paddle, instead it and the Honda EV+ used the Avcon
conductive coupler http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avcon

Like today's J1772, it is capable of providing 208-240VAC 32A (6.6kW).

If I owned one today, once the EV was up and working well, I would focus
on yanking and upgrading the on-board charger and its front Avcon
coupler to be a J1772 EVSE compatible. I would also add a 5-15 male
inlet connected to a second on-board charger for Level-1 charging only.
This would be the emergency or long-extended period charging connection
to keep whatever pack chemistry you had from bricking.

The gen1 had a low-range PbSO4 pack, and the gen2 had a NiMH pack. For
specific/hairy battery issues The group may reference you to Kitty
Rodden.
http://www.batterymd.com/electricservices.html
(see image at the bottom of the page)


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Steve Clunn wrote:
> > I may have a chance to work on one of the factory ford ranger
> > conversions , the one's with the ac drive and paddle charger . There
> > was a web site with info on people up grading the battery packs and
> ...


----------

